# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  حديث صحيح في كيفية حفظ القران بدون نسيان ؟؟

## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

حديث صحيح في كيفية حفظ القران بدون نسيان 000
كثير منا يتمنى حفظ القران بدون نسيان واليكم هذا الحديث الذي يبين ان ذلك يكون بالمدوامة على قراءته ليلا ونهارا 
حديث رقم: 789
صحيح مسلم > كتاب صلاة المسافرين وقصرها >
باب الأمر بتعهد القرآن وكراهة قول نسيت آية كذا ـ ـ 
حدثنا يحيى بن يحيى قال قرأت على مالك عن نافع عن عبد الله بن عمر أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : (إنما مثل صاحب القرآن كمثل الإبل المعقلة إن عاهد عليها أمسكها وإن أطلقها ذهبت). 

حدثنا زهير بن حرب ومحمد بن المثنى وعبيد الله بن سعيد قالوا حدثنا يحيى وهو القطان ح وحدثنا أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة حدثنا أبو خالد الأحمر ح وحدثنا بن نمير حدثنا أبي كلهم عن عبيد الله ح وحدثنا بن أبي عمر حدثنا عبد الرزاق أخبرنا معمر عن أيوب ح وحدثنا قتيبة بن سع : (بمعنى حديث مالك وزاد في حديث موسى بن عقبة وإذا قام صاحب القرآن فقرأه بالليل والنهار ذكره وإذا لم يقم به نسيه). 

رواه مسلم

حديث رقم: 1963
شعب الايمان للبيهقي> التاسع عشر من شعب الإيمان
هو باب في تعظيم القرآن > فصل في إدمان تلاوة القرآن 

أخبرنا أبو عبد الله الحافظ أنا أبو عبد الله محمد بن يعقوب ثنا محمد بن نعيم و محمد بن شاذان و أحمد بن سلمة قالوا ثنا قتيبة بن سعيد ثنا يعقوب بن عبد الرحمن عن موسى بن عقبة عن نافع عن ابن عمر : ( أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم قال : إنما مثل القرآن مثل الإبل المعقلة إن عاهد صاحبها على عقلها أمسكها و إن أطلقها ذهبت . إذا قام صاحب القرآن فقرأه بالليل و النهار ذكره ، و إذا لم يقرأ نسيه . رواه مسلم عن قتيبة .).

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

عن ابن عمر : ( أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم قال : إنما مثل القرآن مثل الإبل المعقلة إن عاهد صاحبها على عقلها أمسكها و إن أطلقها ذهبت . إذا قام صاحب القرآن فقرأه بالليل و النهار ذكره ، و إذا لم يقرأ نسيه . رواه مسلم عن قتيبة .).

----------


## لامية العرب

جزاك الله خير الجزاء
وبوركت أينما كنت

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
 شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

يرفع للفائدة

----------


## الطائر الابيض

بارك الله فيك اخي الكرم

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## برالامان

جزاك الله خير وجعلنا واياكم من حفظت كابه الكريم اللهم آمين

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------

